# Pressemeldung: Hannover, Pferd & Jagd 2010



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Pferd & Jagd 2010​**„Petri Heil“ und „Waidmanns Dank“ auf Europas größter Ausstellung für Reiten, Jagen und Angeln​*
Hannover – 30 Jahre Pferd & Jagd! Seit ihrer Premiere im Jahr 1981 ist die Pferd & Jagd ein Pflichttermin nicht nur für Reiter, sondern auch für Jäger und Angler. Wenn auf dem Messegelände in Hannover Europas größte Ausstellung für Reiten, Jagen und Angeln in diesem Jahr vom 2. bis 5. Dezember ihre Tore öffnet, dann schlagen die Herzen von Petri-Jüngern und Waidmännern höher.

Vier Tage lang verwandeln sich zwei von sieben Hallen, insgesamt 20.000 Quadratmeter, in ein grünes Paradies mit großer Angelwelt. Über 300 Fachaussteller kommen mit neuestem Equipment, Trends und Altbewährtem, sie bieten alles, was Jäger- und Anglerherzen begehren: vom Jagdgewehr bis zur Angelrute, vom Lodenmantel bis zum Köder. Außerdem stehen viele Aktionen, Informationen und spannende Vorträge auf dem Programm. 

Neu ist in diesem Jahr der Berufsinfotag auf der Pferd & Jagd! Der „Tag der grünen Berufe“ richtet sich an junge Menschen, Eltern sowie Interessierte und findet am Eröffnungstag (2. Dezember) statt. Hierzu präsentieren sich über 10 Partner, darunter die Landwirtschaftskammer Niedersachsen und die Agentur für Arbeit. Grüne Berufe haben Zukunft. Hierzu zählen neben den Landwirten noch zahlreiche Berufsgruppen wie Fischwirt, Forstwirt, Revierjäger, Pferdewirt u.v.m.. Experten von Unternehmen, Universitäten, Verbänden und Verlagen beraten über Aus-, Fort- und Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten, Ausbildungsinhalte und Berufschancen. Auch wird es Informationen zu Praktikumsplätzen und freien Ausbildungsplätzen geben.


*Die große Angelwelt*
Besuchermagnet der großen Angelwelt ist immer wieder das Anglerforum. Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es mehrmals täglich informative und spannende Vorträge von bekannten Experten wie Uli Beyer, Christoph Hüser, Bernhard Mielitz, Michael Kahlstadt, Jostein Hiller, Frank Knossalla und Team Bodden. Geplante Themen sind z.B. „Angeln in der deutschen Ostsee vom Kutter“, „Warum ist Norwegen/Leka ein Anglerparadies?“, „Sbirolino, Rasselghost & Co. für Forellen richtig einsetzen!“, „Karpfen klassisch…“, „Island ein Paradies für Meeresangler“ oder „Künstliche Köder perfekt präsentieren!“. 

Außerdem stehen der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen sowie der Fischereiverein Hannover als unabhängige Experten mit Rat und Tat beiseite. Dem Landessportfischerverband gehören rund 93.000 niedersächsische Angler an. Auf der Pferd & Jagd präsentiert der Verband seine Aufgaben und informiert über Fischerprüfung, Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer, Gewässerschutz sowie Aktuelles aus der Jugendarbeit. In diesem Jahr steht die Karausche als Fisch des Jahres 2010 im Fokus. Wer einen Fischteich besitzt oder plant, ist beim Fischereiverein Hannover genau richtig. Hier gibt es Informationen zu verschiedenen Teicharten, Tipps und Ratschläge zur Teichpflege. Wer eine Wasserprobe aus seinem privaten Teich mitbringt, kann vor Ort gleich eine Analyse durchführen lassen. Mit den aktuellen Werten lassen sich bereits erste Probleme erkennen und beheben. Der Verein stellt zudem seine Naturschutzaktivitäten vor. Neben Informationen und Unterhaltung finden Angler und Sportfischer auch ein vielfältiges Angebot an Produkten vor. Das Warenangebot reicht von Angelruten, Rollen und Ködern über Angelbekleidung bis hin zu Angelreisen und Fachliteratur.

Unternehmen wie „Angel-Ussat“, „Fischercenter Wasserburg“, „Angel Spezi Leipzig“, „Kozka-Anglerland“ und „Angelspezi Dorsten“ bieten sowohl erfahrenen Anglern interessante Neuheiten als auch Anfängern den idealen Einstieg in die Welt des Angelns. 



*Jägerglück*
Waidmänner finden ihr Glück bei namhaften Ausstellern wie „Frankonia“, „Erwin Weinbauer“, „Becker Kleidung“ und „Oefele“. Ob modernste Jagdwaffen, Bekleidung, oder auch Jagdreisen weltweit und Geländewagen – hier gibt es nahezu alles für Jäger und Outdoor-Fans.

Ein Highlight ist die Sonderschau Jagd- und Sportwaffen | Optik, die sich in diesem Jahr noch größer präsentiert. Mit rund 416 Quadratmetern Fläche und 26 Teilnehmern ist die Sonderschau gegenüber dem Vorjahr gewachsen. Die Informations- und Angebotspalette reicht von Jagd- und Sportwaffen in Standard- und Luxusausführung über Munition, Optik und Zubehör. Mit dabei sind unter anderem Mauser, Beretta, Zeiss, Sig Sauer, Anschütz, Blaser. Außerdem finden Besucher Beratung beim Verband Deutscher Büchsenmacher und Waffenfachhändler (VDB) und Verband der Hersteller von Jagd-, Sportwaffen und Munition (JSM).

Die Landesjägerschaft Niedersachsen ist ein fester Bestandteil der Pferd & Jagd. Das Motto 2010 lautet: „Wildtiere in der Stadt“. Besucher können sich auf lebende Steinmarder und Wildschweine freuen. Für dieses Jahr ist wieder ein abwechslungsreiches Bühnenprogramm u.a. mit Greifvögelshow, den Jagdbläsern aus Niedersachsen, Wildküche und Jagdgebrauchshunden geplant. Aktionen des Deutschen Landwirtschafts Verlags ergänzen das Programm. So zeigen Küchenmeister aus der Region, wie Wildbret richtig zubereitet wird. In einem Wettbewerb messen sich zwei Teams im Leiterbau. Am Laserschießstand können sich die Besucher in ihrer Zielsicherheit üben. Der Paul-Parey-Verlag kommt mit seinen drei bekannten Jagdzeitschriften Wild und Hund, Deutsche Jagd-Zeitung und Jagen Weltweit. Die Aktionsbühne bietet täglich spannende Vorträge und Vorführungen zu Themen wie z.B. „Jagdhundeausbildung“ oder „Zerwirken von Wildbret“. 



*Pferd & Reiter*
Zu guter Letzt: Pferdefans treffen in drei Hallen und der Show-Arena auf über 1000 Pferde und 400 Fachaussteller. Prominente und Experten vermitteln ihr Wissen und Können in Reiterforen sowie im Aktionszirkel. Top-Stars aus der Western-, Barock-, Freizeit- und Sportreiterei sorgen für Show, Spaß & Spannung. Highlight ist die Nacht der Pferde am 3. und 4. Dezember mit zwei unvergesslichen Jubiläumsshows zum 30-jährigen Bestehen der Pferd & Jagd. Mit dabei sind u.a. der König der Freiheitsdressur, Jean-Francois Pignon, das Niedersächsische Landgestüt Celle, Schäferin Anne Krüger, Doma Vaquera-Meister Manolo Oliva aus Andalusien und die rasanten Thunderguys aus Belgien. 


Erst die Steckenpferde, jetzt der Mega-Sprung: Nach dem grandiosen Erfolg der Steckenpferd-Aktion im letzten Jahr mit Eintrag ins Guinness Buch der Rekorde, gibt es am Samstag (4. Dezember 2010) auf der Pferd & Jagd einen neuen spektakulären Weltrekord-Versuch. Wer sportlich und verrückt genug ist, ein Parcourshindernis von 1,78 Meter Höhe ohne Pferd zu überspringen, kann sich für den Weltrekordversuch anmelden. Die Herausforderer treten gegen die Nummer Eins der Weltrangliste 

(1,76 Meter) im „Horse Men Jump“, Evan Leuret (23) aus Brasilien an. Anmeldungen und Infos unter www.pferd-und-jagd-messe.de.

Pferd & Jagd 2010 * 2. bis 5. Dezember * Hannover Messegelände * Täglich von 10 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet* 

Eintrittspreise: Erwachsene: 10 Euro; Ermäßigt: 9 Euro; Schüler/Jugendliche 7 – 18 Jahre: 5 Euro; Kinder bis 6 Jahre: frei. 

Mehr Informationen zur Veranstaltung und zu den Eintrittspreisen unter: 

www.pferd-und-jagd-messe.de


----------



## DJTMichel (28. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hannover, Pferd & Jagd 2010*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob modernste Jagdwaffen, ...


 






modernste Jagdwaffen wollen doch die wenigsten deutschen Jäger sehen, damit könnte man ja was treffen |rolleyes. Leute, seid blos froh, Angler zu sein! Euch greift sicher kein Bambus- oder Pfefferrohrrutenbesitzer verbal wegen Euerer modernen Carbonrute an . Komisch ist nur, daß Jäger i.d.R. moderne und somit teuere Autos fahren, aber mit Krückstöcken jagen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesjägerschaft Niedersachsen ist ein fester Bestandteil der Pferd & Jagd.


 
Auch das noch! Das sind doch die Gleichen, welche u.a. dieses *weder* sachlich noch inhaltlich richtige Schreiben in Umlauf brachten! Seid froh, als Angler nicht von solch' ignoranten Herren vertreten zu werden! Die zwei Schweinchen habe ich im Übrigen mittels des montierten EOTech und Nachtsichtgerät + Kopfhalterung im Rapsfeld erlegt. Wir Revierpächter sind per Pachtvertrag verpflichtet, den durch das Wild auf den Feldern der Landwirte angerichteten Schaden finanziell zu ersetzen. Da die Schweine bei Mond gar nicht mehr raus kommen, geht es vielerorts überhaupt nicht mehr ohne NSG. Solange dieses nicht fest mit der Waffe verbunden wird, ist es laut Bundeskriminalamt rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden - nur unsere "hohen Herren" in Hannover wissen noch nichts davon!

Aber etwas positives hat das Alles, ich werde heuer nicht gelangweilt durch die Angelhalle eilen und den ganzen Jagdquatsch links liegen lassen :m

Gruß
Michel

PS: falls zu viel OT einfach löschen, ich wollte nur einige Hintergründe nennen


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hannover, Pferd & Jagd 2010*

Ich bin gespannt wie es dieses Jahr sein wird...selbstverständlich ist die Pferd und Jagd Pflicht...aber bisher war ich nur enttäuscht...


----------

